# help finding old thread (



## dozer42 (Mar 30, 2006)

a little while ago i read a awsome thread about soil prepreation for od. the post listed the amount of everything needed. could someone please help me find this thread again.

thanks
  dozer42


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2006)

Dig holes _at least_ 3'x3'x3', fill 'em with a quality organic potting soil. No "time release" nutes or Miracle grow moisture control crap. Add a teaspoon of lime per gallon of medium, if you have any question of ph flucuation. Bone meal, blood meal are no-no's, too. Animals can smell them and will dig 'em up looking for the food source. 
  I've had good luck useing guano's, worm castings and/or alfalfa meal as additional supplements.


----------

